# Oh My! Rare Hamilton Electric Desk Clock W/ 505 Movement



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140386355523&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBUAA:US:1123

Sold for $2469usd !!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

*CRIKEY*!!

I have one of those and in much better condition than that one.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

That,s a lot of money for something that needs restoring and is not as nice as the mantle clock Paul bought the other day for a lot less than this Item, so yours is looking a bargain Paul.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Earlier this afternoon I thought I might bid $600 and then get stuck with it so I declded not to bid. Doesn't look like i needed to worry.

Hamilton Electric memoribilia is HOT! HOT! HOT! right now.


----------

